# Ehd



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

On a recent trip to AEP we found 5 deer dead in the woods, most were around small streams. Talked to several rabbit hunters and they have found alot also. Heard that some counties south of muskingum they were finding large numbers. Also heard that they have found over 90 in the Wilds, some being nice bucks. Not that that bothers me much. We will see when the gun kill numbers come in what affect it had on the herds. Anybody else finding them? With the frost we have had it should be over. But when you drive down some roads you could smell the stench.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know of one farmer with 1000 or so acres that has found close to 50 dead deer. Stinks too, cause it's a nice piece of property.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

So what's killing them?


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Have not found any yet. I heard only 2 counties have confirmed EHD. perhaps it's natures way of controlling things seeing as we have an abundance of deer???


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

25 confirmed counties and another 9 suspected but not confirmed. Thats a whole lot of deer.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I know of alot of farmers that have found them between belpre and marietta. I seen 8 earlier last month floating in the little hocking near my camp. I know that where I hunt, I am seeing NO WHERE near the deer I've seen the last couple of years.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

man ........i hope this doesnt get out of hand .......something like this could wipe out a good portion of the deer herd and we could be back to the old days where we are allowed one deer again !!!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I bet I saw about 100 deer today. too bad I was driving and not hunting.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> man ........i hope this doesnt get out of hand .......something like this could wipe out a good portion of the deer herd and we could be back to the old days where we are allowed one deer again


No it couldn't. Not even close. As already mentioned, with the frost it's over already.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I was working down in Washington Cty this week and I property owner showed me 12- 14 dead deer laying around a watering hole on his farm. He said it had something to do with the drought/scum water that really raised the number of sickness in deer. That was a sad site....I've never seen something like that in my life.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> No it couldn't. Not even close. As already mentioned, with the frost it's over already.



yeah it is over with the frost but when we are hearing about more then 12 deer dead on certain farms and that is just the farms that we are hearing about, im sure it could do pretty substantial damage to the herds in some areas , along with the amount of deer that will be harvested this hunting season. 

it definitely bears watching to see how much the deer harvest numbers are down this year or up but youd have to consider the extra doe tags sold during bow season also when looking at the overall harvest numbers !!


----------

